# Ruger's New Takedown 10/22



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The popular Ruger 10/22 now is available in a takedown model. Details here...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It will be intersting to see how accurate and repeatable the system is.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very interesting, thanks glenway.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw the info at www.hausofguns.com


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, Ebbs sent me that this A.M. Pretty interesting deal. Make a good truck gun if it was legal here..lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good info to have... thanks, Glen. Even better coming from an active member. That Ebbs guy has all but abandoned us.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Yea, Ebbs sent me that this A.M. Pretty interesting deal. Make a good truck gun if it was legal here..lol


Just wondering what provision makes it illegal in Michigan? I really like my 10/22 but it took a bit of massaging to make it sing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glen, I think he meant as a truck gun. Which of course would be legal as long as it's cased.

I doubt this one can be tweaked as much/as easily as the regular 10/22 to make it a tack driver.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

glenway said:


> Just wondering what provision makes it illegal in Michigan? I really like my 10/22 but it took a bit of massaging to make it sing.


Fred's right Glen. Not the gun itself. Most folks version of a truck gun is hanging in the rack loaded and ready to go. Least that's how it used to be. You know how it is here. Fully cased unloaded with ammo elsewhere. Actually my understanding is it's supposed to be where you can't get to it while driving or in the truck cab. It's illegal to have it in the cab technically. Unless they've changed those laws in the last couple of years.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like both my Ruger 10/22. Looks like I'll be buying this new breakdown model.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a video showing the new Ruger Takedown .22 rimfire. Nothing scientific but you'll see how the new rifle operates and how it's broken down.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good video, thanks Glen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The rifle is nice but the 25rnd Ruger mags are what really interested me. It's about time !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> The rifle is nice but the 25rnd Ruger mags are what really interested me. It's about time !


I checked several sites..two locations with in stock mags..

http://www.climags.c...round-magazine/

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=44108/avs%7CManufacturer_1=RUGER/Product/RUGER-RIFLE-MAGAZINES


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

After watching the video, nobody's gonna want the after-market mag. $27 seems fair for the genuine article. Thanks 220.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's what I thought.......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonder if that could be achieved with a center fire without headspace problems?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe someone makes them...German I believe.


----------

